

Why is so much of the Internet still inaccessible to disabled people? - freejoe76
http://www.theweek.com/articles/567908/why-much-internet-still-inaccessible-disabled-people

======
jareds
I don't know about "normal" blind people who are not software developers like
me but I find most of the web accessible. I was able to successfully complete
the R Programming course on Coursera with no sited help. I can do online
banking, ordering off amazon, etc. One accessibility issue with Netflix was
that they did not have audio description for video but this is getting better.

------
jacquesm
Because only a very small percentage of those that create the content are
disabled themselves.

~~~
sfafdsdf
Piggybacking on this answer, it's also because there is a cost (money, time,
knowledge, dev sophistication, etc) to doing it that way.

When people don't see something as an issue b/c they aren't disabled
themselves, and it would take extra time / consideration / money to support
disabled folks, people won't do it.

That is why in the US we had to legislate handicap accessibility in the real
world. People don't build ramps unless they have to.

